# Huge Scare



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well you never know how they get in trouble but they sure find the way to do it.









I was getting ready for work, and like every morning I watch out the sliding glass door watching my girls out in the pasture. I am always amazed how all I have to do it move the curtain and they all look at me like a Good morning mom.

Well this morning the look was just DIFFERENT. I had no idea what it was but I felt different and I don't know why, I just new something was wrong. As I watched them, and they watched me "I swear telling me to come out mom", I looked counted them and was wondering what was up. I see Hope over by the feeder, Penny Lane just looking at me Monica shaking and looking at me, and Lilly. OH Lilly what are you doing? She was standing in a pile of old fence that has been there and all smashed to the ground that we are getting ready to take to the recycle. "Lilly what are you doing? She was kicking a leg like she was standing in the wire and has her foot stuck. I got my shoes on and headed out to see what she was doing not in a hurry she is is standing in the wire. RIGHT.. WRONG, I go out there and I see the wire is around her neck. WHAT????????? OK, calm down and take it off. OH SHOOT. It is TIGHT. I can not find out how she did it so I had to run to the barn and find wire cutters. I finally found them and I went and cut the wire off. She was shaking so bad. I tried to get her to walk out of the wire and she would not move, I had to push her along and she barely walked. She finally walked around and got out front to eat. She did start to graze as she shook.

So all I have to say is IF you think they can not get hurt or stuck in something WRONG, also if you keep a collar on them PLEASE take it off. IF she would of had one on and the wire in the collar she would of been dead for sure, and break away or not they would of died. That wire has been there for well way to many years to say because I am embarrassed that it was not picked up yet, and no one has ever gotten in it, but of course my Lilly had to be the one.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh No ! Lori , thank goodness you followed your instincts ! 
I know that feeling all too well ! And i have a huge respect for it now.
Thank God Lilly is OK ! Sometimes we overlook things , it happens to everyone. Thank goodness no one else has gotten hurt. But the huge scare it leaves in us is one that takes time to go away , I can relate to that. What a fright you had


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah that's a scare for sure! Good gut reaction to feel that something is up and go check, good job!

So under stress they get shaky?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will never ever leave a collar on a goat anymore. I had that fright and I was very lucky I was there to help. If I was in the house , the outcome would have been horrendous !

Guys , just because you never had issues with your goats having their collars on , doesn't mean it won't happen. Just something to think about.
When you have the fear of God put into you with a fright like this , its a eye opener for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh yes, some do get shaky when stressed.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is scary! Isn't it amazing how listening to your gut is helpful? I had a scare with one of my does one month ago. "Somehow" the gate wasn't latched right and my goats got out into the backyard where we have a large area of trees. Well we all know that goats love to jump up on their hind legs and reach for those tasty branches. My doe used the tree trunk to do this and somehow got her 2 front legs stuck in the V of two tree trunks that were growing together. Needless to say my daughter and I were gone at the time so when we got home there was a weird feeling and this doe was nowhere in sight. Worse thing is that she had 2 month old kids. We started calling for her and heard her cry (it was dark). When we found her she was "hanging" by her front legs and her head was hanging over......her babies were laying on the ground next to her curled up sleeping. I felt so bad that she had been struggling to get free and was unable to. I thought for sure she was going to die. Her legs were so wedged in and she was too heavy for me to pick her up high enough to get her legs out that my daughter had to run over to the next door neighbors house....wake them up.....have them bring their chainsaw over and CUT my goat out of this tree!! :shock: She recovered just fine but I tell ya that was scary for sure!! I'm glad you were able to find your girl in time and it turned out well!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear Lord how frightful Lori & Still!
Your doe didn't flip out when the chainsaw was turned on?
We have one who used to get her head stuck in the feeder. And sometimes in fence panel.
Bob is quicker at getting them out than me, I keep thinking we need bolt cutters on hand.
If we are both here he will work the head as I hold up the rear.

Yesterday two adults were fighting. Happened to have the hose handy but it had no effect, they had literally locked horns! 
The first time here.
It seemed like an eternity but maybe only several seconds. Their lives passed before my eyes, they got loose themselves.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Oh dear Lord how frightful Lori & Still!
> Your doe didn't flip out when the chainsaw was turned on?
> We have one who used to get her head stuck in the feeder. And sometimes in fence panel.
> Bob is quicker at getting them out than me, I keep thinking we need bolt cutters on hand.
> ...


I was the one who was more freaked out than she was!! I was beside myself thinking I can't believe my doe is going to die this way. She was very calm but I think she was worn out from the struggle. I was holding her up as much as I could and held her head up and talked to her in her ear telling her it would be ok. Of course this was in between my screams for someone to come and help me because it seemed to take forever for my neighbor to get there!! She was calm during the whole ordeal even when the chainsaw was turned on......poor baby I felt so bad for her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness ! Still , how freakin scary !!!! Amazing !!!
She recovered because of you and your reassuring voice .
I can't even imagine the fright you had , OMG !!!!
Thank goodness you have great neighbors that came to help !!

Nancy , that is crazy !! What a fright you had too !! Holy poo !!!
It is amazing how goats can shake it off as if nothing happened and we are still having a heart attack about it  Oye !


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

And most of them are so smart that they remember when you get them, or another, out of a jam....

Thank goodness you paid attention! Good work!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so true ! One of my twin Nubians got herself stuck in two water buckets that were linked together with a clip. I'll explain that later.
She got herself so wedged in the handles that I was surprised she didn't break her shoulders , it was that tight. She was trying to run and move to get herself loose . I knew she would kill herself . I threw myself ontop of her to keep her still and somehow with the grace of God got her loose and got the buckets off of her. Now , all the while her twin was watching and yelling and shaking. She was terrified for her sissy !
They love each other so very much these two. When I was ontop of her trying to free her , her sister was there next to me as if she was reassuring her sissy that all will be OK. She looked into my eyes so deeply that i felt uncomfortable , it really freaked me out. But i knew she was thanking me . The closeness that some have with us is amazing. The twin , I can't remember if it was Daisy or Dasha , stood there breathing heavy , leaning her head on me for quite a while. I sat there with her till she slowly walked away with her sissy into the barn. 
This is one time I will never forget. Its funny I can't remember who was the one stuck , but it didn't matter who it was , it mattered i save them. I think thats why i don't remember , i wasn't looking at them but at the situation at hand. Now , why the buckets were linked together.
I have a few goats that will take a empty bucket and walk around with it on her head. lol. But one day one gal got herself stuck in it , not as bad as the twin did , but bad enough. So i figured linking it to another one would fix that. Apparently not. So now , i clip all buckets to the fence. Or , one to the fence and the other to that one. There is never a loose bucket . I may take ALOT of precautions and some might call it overkill , but what i have seen so far and I'm sure there is a lifetime more of predicaments these goats can get themselves into that i haven't seen , i don't put anything past them at all


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how terrifying! Thank God you were able to get her out and everyone is okay! 

It is amazing how we just "know" when something is amiss. 

I know just what you mean about watching through the sliding glass doors and they see and respond when we move the curtain aside. LOL. Mine do that, too. 

Boy oh boy, these girls keep us on our toes, don't they?!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is so strange. Lilly is the worst about getting herself in trouble. She was always getting her head stuck in feeders. 
I will say I was still a little worried to come home to see if she was OK. Yep out with the others eating and looking at me like WHAT? 
I have to say I am not sure she would of been as calm if I turned on a chain saw and you are right. When you need help it feels like forever when people show up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sure was a good thing you checked before going to work. Glad she is ok.


----------

